# Browser Edge e Fourm MW: Problema



## __king george__ (21 Febbraio 2018)

Sul Browser Edge non riesco a quotare i post del forum...succede anche ad altri? per il resto funziona tutto...solo su questo forum ho questo problema

uso Edge perché su IE mi dava problemi e su Firefox mi segnala un problema con l'antivirus,,,


----------



## __king george__ (21 Febbraio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Sul Browser Edge non riesco a quotare i post del forum...succede anche ad altri? per il resto funziona tutto...solo su questo forum ho questo problema
> 
> uso Edge perché su IE mi dava problemi e su Firefox mi segnala un problema con l'antivirus,,,



specifico perché mi sono espresso male sul problema:

non riesco ad evidenziare i post una volta quotati....tipo evidenziare una frase per metterla il grassetto

(quotare il messaggio intero non ho problemi)


----------



## sette (21 Febbraio 2018)

prova chrome


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Febbraio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Sul Browser Edge non riesco a quotare i post del forum...succede anche ad altri? per il resto funziona tutto...solo su questo forum ho questo problema
> 
> uso Edge perché su IE mi dava problemi e su Firefox mi segnala un problema con l'antivirus,,,



Guarda anch'io sono masochista e sto usando Edge sto periodo, mi sta simpatico, ma alcune cose tipo questa ti fanno cadere le braccia

Succede anche a me ma non sempre, se non sbaglio non puoi più selezionare da quando inizi a scrivere

Puoi comunque farlo con maiusc+freccia destra/sinistra, o usare direttamente i codici html tipo [ B][ /B] etc


----------



## sette (21 Febbraio 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Guarda *anch'io sono masochista e sto usando Edge sto periodo*, mi sta simpatico, ma alcune cose tipo questa ti fanno cadere le braccia
> 
> Succede anche a me ma non sempre, se non sbaglio non puoi più selezionare da quando inizi a scrivere
> 
> Puoi comunque farlo con maiusc+freccia destra/sinistra, o usare direttamente i codici html tipo [ B][ /B] etc



perché vi fate del male?


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2018)

Edge


----------



## __king george__ (21 Febbraio 2018)

mah proverò Chrome


----------



## sette (21 Febbraio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mah proverò Chrome



ma non ci devi neanche pensare 2 volte.

pensa che il 90% dei siti internet NON operano su piattaforma Microsoft


----------



## sette (21 Febbraio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mah proverò Chrome





__king george__ ha scritto:


> Sul Browser Edge non riesco a quotare i post del forum...succede anche ad altri? per il resto funziona tutto...solo su questo forum ho questo problema
> 
> uso Edge perché su IE mi dava problemi e su Firefox mi segnala un problema con l'antivirus,,,



che antivirus usi?


----------



## __king george__ (21 Febbraio 2018)

sette ha scritto:


> che antivirus usi?



Norton


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2018)

sette ha scritto:


> ma non ci devi neanche pensare 2 volte.
> 
> pensa che il 90% dei siti internet NON operano su piattaforma Microsoft



Anche di più, io una volta sono stato in crociera una settimana con il capo programmatore di Internet Explorer ( all epoca ) e ci parlai di continuo. 

Mi diceva che il loro browser era lento ma il più sicuro .


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Sul Browser Edge non riesco a quotare i post del forum...succede anche ad altri? per il resto funziona tutto...solo su questo forum ho questo problema
> 
> uso Edge perché su IE mi dava problemi e su Firefox mi segnala un problema con l'antivirus,,,



Non so cosa sia Edge, ma di virus proprio non c'è traccia qui. Siamo su firewall Sucuri e vengono fatte una decina di scansioni giornaliere.

Per i quote, nessun problema da parte mia.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Norton



Ancora esiste Norton antivirus?


----------



## sette (21 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Anche di più, io una volta sono stato in crociera una settimana con il capo programmatore di Internet Explorer ( all epoca ) e ci parlai di continuo.
> 
> Mi diceva che il loro browser era lento ma il più sicuro .



chi va piano va sano e va lontano


----------



## sette (21 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Anche di più, io una volta sono stato in crociera una settimana con il capo programmatore di Internet Explorer ( all epoca ) e ci parlai di continuo.
> 
> Mi diceva che il loro browser era lento ma il più sicuro .



comunque windows non è un sistema sicuro, ci vuole del fegato per dire che lo è un suo componente (edge)


----------



## sette (21 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora esiste Norton antivirus?



non è un brutto prodotto.
certo non è roba da spenderci soldi


----------



## __king george__ (21 Febbraio 2018)

sette ha scritto:


> comunque windows non è un sistema sicuro, ci vuole del fegato per dire che lo è un suo componente (edge)



tu che sistema operativo hai? e che browser usi?


----------



## sette (21 Febbraio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> tu che sistema operativo hai? e che browser usi?



winodws 8  + chrome

perché? perché me l'hanno regalato e perché comunque è pratico.

l'unica preoccupazione sulla sicurezza me la da l'home banking: no problem, uso lo smartphone, cambio periodicamente la password e uso il token

se proprio vuoi un pc sicuro spendi per un apple o installi linux al posto di windows.
se vuoi continuare con windows, tienilo aggiornato, non disattivare MAI l'antivirus, attiva firewall sul s.o. e sul router


----------



## Hellscream (22 Febbraio 2018)

Io personalmente con il nuovo firefox non sto avendo nessun problema. Mi ci trovo meglio di Chrome.


----------



## sette (22 Febbraio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io personalmente con il nuovo firefox non sto avendo nessun problema. Mi ci trovo meglio di Chrome.



pure io quando uso Firefox non ho problemi

mi sa che c'è qualcosa che non va nella combo firefox+norton

se proprio non dovesse funzionare niente, si può provare con TOR


----------



## __king george__ (22 Febbraio 2018)

sette ha scritto:


> pure io quando uso Firefox non ho problemi
> 
> mi sa che c'è qualcosa che non va nella combo firefox+norton
> 
> se proprio non dovesse funzionare niente, si può provare con TOR


tor? è quello per andare nel cosiddetto dark web?


----------



## sette (22 Febbraio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> tor? è quello per andare nel cosiddetto dark web?


----------

